# 2011 Monte Carlo Rally starts in GLASGOW on Thursday.



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.caledonianmsc.freeuk.com/

Anyone doing the Blythswood Square Heritage Run?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Blythswood square eh, picking something else up while your there? lol


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be there for sure.

Steve


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

George Square Wednesday night for pre-start. I know it's called something else but can't remember!!!!!!!

Anyone know their route?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

FFS :wall::wall::wall: 




I won't be there...................


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I might have to rearrange a car to make sure im there lol So its a maybe for me lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

going to try and get thursday night off work to go and see this, not everyday something like this happens in glasgow :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

mick said:


> going to try and get thursday night off work to go and see this, not everyday something like this happens in glasgow :thumb:


AFAIK they leave on Thursday morning.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

chisai said:


> AFAIK they leave on Thursday morning.


according to link its @ 1830


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll be there but need to get back from Edinburgh and beat the traffic


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

mick said:


> according to link its @ 1830


I bow to your correction Mick, you are, of course, correct.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

chisai, you still got my mobile number?

A wee DW meet might be on the cards. 

Spoonlar you making it?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Dougster said:


> chisai, you still got my mobile number?


Nope, I'll not make the Thursday and not sure now where I seen the Wednesday display announced.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dougster said:


> chisai, you still got my mobile number?
> 
> A wee DW meet might be on the cards.
> 
> Spoonlar you making it?


Potentially, reckon it'd be heaving? Me + Traffic doesn't mix lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm i could be tempted!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Everyone does realise this is all classic cars?

The Entry List:

Louwman Quirina (USA) Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT 1964 Team: Scuderia Estense-Motul
Mikkelsen Bent (Denmark) Alfa Romeo 1750 GTV 1968
Mustarde David (GB) Alfa Romeo Giulietta TI 1961 Team: Team GB
Pont Emmanuel (France) Alfa Romeo 1300 GT Junior 1971 Team: Reims Champagne VHS
Romano Giovanni (France) Alfa Romeo Alfetta GT 1976 Team: Reims Champagne VHS
Coppola Jean-Pierre (France) Alpine Renault A310 1972 Team: Ceerta Circuit D’Issoire
Ongari Fabio (Italy) Alpine Renault A110 1600 SC 1973 Team: Scuderia Milano Auto
Marck Rodolphe (France) Audi 100S Coupe 1973 Team: Reims Champagne VHS
Gandy Christophe (France) Austin Mini Cooper S 1969 Team: Mini Cooper Register
Peck Jonathan (GB) Austin Healey Sprite MK II 1961 Team: Team GB
Abattu Michel (France) BMW 320 I 1977 Team: Cevennes Team 07
Cajan Jacques (France) BMW 2800 CS 1969
Pluschke Thomas (Germany) BMW 2002 1971 Team: Team LCI
Sarazin Bernard (France) BMW 1800TI 1965
Ikeuchi Toshimasa (Japan) Datsun 240Z 1972
Patounas Bernard (France) Datsun 240Z 1973 Team: Cevennes Team 07
Ring David (GB) Datsun 240Z 1972
Van Oldenmark Herman (Netherlands) Datsun 240Z 1971
Baekkelund Lars (Denmark) Fiat 128 Coupe 1972
Hughes John (GB) Fiat 131 Abarth 1976
Westenburger Frank (Germany) Fiat 128 Coupe 1976
Hoskinson Joan Esmee (Canada) Ford Escort RS200 1974
Burnier Jean-Paul (France) Mini Cooper Innocenti 1975 Team: Mini Cooper Register
Bywater Ewart Colin (GB) Jaguar MK II 3.8 1960 Team: Team GB
Betocchi Marco (Monaco) Lancia Fulvia HF 1969 Team: Scuderia Milano Auto
Graham Stephen Paul (GB) Lancia Fulvia Coupe 1.3S 1970 
Leva Marco (Italy) Lancia Fulvia 1600 HF 1971 Team: Scuderia Milano Auto
Mareschal Philippe (France) Lancia Fulvia Coupe 1.3S 1972 Team: Ceerta Circuit D’Issoire
Perlino Silvio (Monaco) Lancia Fulvia 1600 HF 1972 Team: Scuderia Milano Auto
Rossi Eugenio (Italy) Lancia Flavia Coupe 1966 Team: Scuderia Milano Auto
Pisarski Richard (GB) MG Midget 1972
Hart Anthony (GB) Morris Mini Cooper S 1965 Team: Mini Cooper Register
Champilou Alain (France) Opel Kadett GTE 1976 Team: JMW Rally Classic Team
Morosini Giorgio (Monaco) Opel Kadett GTE 1978 Team: Scuderia Milano Auto
Bour Michel (France) Porsche 924 Turbo 1979 Team: Alain Racing Team
Brethon Christian (France) Porsche 924 1977 Team: Reims Champagne VHS
Hintikka Pentti-Juhani (Finland) Porsche 911 Carrera 3.0 1976
Lapierre Christophe (France) Porsche 911 Carrera 2.7 1974 Team: Cevennes Team 07
Pan Michael (Germany) Porsche 911 S 2.7 1977 Team: Team LCI
Agostini Christian (France) Renault 17 Gordini 1973 Team: Les Trapadelles
Carvalheiro Jorge (Portugal) Renault 17 Gordini 1972 Team: Reims Champagne VHS
Durand Fabrice (France) Renault 5 TS 1975
Blanchard Patrick (France) Sunbeam Rapier MK III 1961 Team: Cevennes Team 07
Beziat Michel (France) Toyota Celica 1600 GT 1976
Emi Hisao (Japan) Toyota Sprinter Trueno 1973
Holvoet Dominique (Belgium) Toyota Celica 1600 GT 1972
Sjoberg Neil (GB) Triumph Vitesse 1967 Team: Team GB
Coetsier Antoine (France) VW Porsche 914/4 1973 Team: Alain Racing Team
Cuif Gerard (France) VW Porsche 914/4 1973 Team: Reims Champagne VHS.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I wouldn't be as interested if it wasn't.
Thanks for the list.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

chisai said:


> I wouldn't be as interested if it wasn't.
> Thanks for the list.


Just checking everyone knew...Didnt want anyone getting upset because Seb Loeb wsnt there!.....:wave:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the list mkv. Reeeeeeeally wanna go now, lots of interesting cars on there :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Going to this hopefully (depending on hunger, tiredness and traffic levels)

Should be quite a sight seeing all those old classic :argie::thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

What's up with classics?

I'm old enough to be Spoony's da!!


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

I will be there in my classic mini countryman (also being going down the start ramp after the compitition cars have left:thumb


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I was down at George Square this morning, seeing some of the cars come in and the Renault Alpine in blue is stunning ! I have some pics, but wont ruin it for the guys heading along later on


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Where the heck is Blythswood Square anyway?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

If your at George Square, its up the hill from there and to the right......


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another way to it is if you get onto Sauchiehall street and go to the very end where the T junction is, take a right and go through the lights on the hill up then the square is in front of you.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> If your at George Square, its up the hill from there and to the right......





wee_green_mini said:


> Another way to it is if you get onto Sauchiehall street and go to the very end where the T junction is, take a right and go through the lights on the hill up then the square is in front of you.


Excellent, gotcha now :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Grinnall you passed me twice near Novahotel place.

Loving the metal 'Ring badge and your car was spotless.

We were parked in Blythswood Sq (White Lotus Elan) and went to Luss but had to leave before the rest turned up!!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Popped along with my lad. Had a great spot right at the start ramp, until the media turned up, then moved down the hill. Got some good pics and some crap ones.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

We moved to the bottom of the road as well and the boy in the Sunbeam Rapier Mk 111 #130(will confirm later) nearly lost it at the first corner!

He reversed back a bit then almost wiped out some spectators fishtailing it up the road!!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Dougster said:


> Grinnall you passed me twice near Novahotel place.
> 
> Loving the metal 'Ring badge and your car was spotless.
> 
> We were parked in Blythswood Sq (White Lotus Elan) and went to Luss but had to leave before the rest turned up!!


i was at luss, what were you driving?

*edit* never mind, couldnt see the wood for the trees there :lol:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I really enjoyed that  I had quite a good spot, just at the crossroads at the end of the start straight, at the top of the hill. Grey Dickies hoodie and tweed flat-cap (yes, really!) if anyone saw me.

Did anyone else catch the engine note of the white Daimler 250? :argie:



Dougster said:


> We moved to the bottom of the road as well and the boy in the Sunbeam Rapier Mk 111 #130(will confirm later) nearly lost it at the first corner!
> 
> He reversed back a bit then almost wiped out some spectators fishtailing it up the road!!


Not surprised, he set off like a loon...the steward didn't look impressed! Then as he went down the hill and around the corner, all I could hear was the sound of distant thrash. :driver:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

chisai said:


> Popped along with my lad. Had a great spot right at the start ramp, until the media turned up, then moved down the hill. Got some good pics and some crap ones.


I feel your pain. I was just down from start line and had the same problems. Really spoiled a good evening. Myself and 2 older guys standing next to us ended up having words with some of the press. Ignorant sods had no consideration for spectators. I know theyve got a job to do but they just got in the way of everything.

Steve


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

I saw them at the Dumfries checkpoint. I'll post a few pics shortly.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

mick said:


> i was at luss, what were you driving?
> 
> *edit* never mind, couldnt see the wood for the trees there :lol:


Where are you in Dumbarton Mick and what were you driving?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Dougster said:


> Where are you in Dumbarton Mick and what were you driving?


Bellsmyre, just round the corner from Spoony :thumb:

I was in an 04 plate green/blue mondeo


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Classic!!

I know the Spoonster well.

We'll need to meet up soon.


----------

